# Jack Daniels Pork Ribs



## Raine (Aug 11, 2005)

Jack Daniels Pork Ribs 



1/2 GallonJack Daniels
Ribs(the style is your choice)
mustard(your choice & optional)
rub(your choice again, I prefer hot & spicey)
dark brown sugar (optional)
cooking device (something that has heat) 

Preparation:
Take the ribs and slather the mustard (optional) on the meat side (some people do both sides). Membranes, I don't bother with removing them, your choice. Take your hot and spicy rub and sprinkle the ribs. Rub is a incorrect term, if you ""rub"" the rub in the meat, it will cause an uneven distribution, therefore, sprinkle the rub evenly on the meat. OOPS, I forgot something, by now you should have opened the JD and had a few swigs, if you have already done this, great. The rub is now on the ribs, take another drink and eyeball those ribs, talk sweetly to them while you enjoy the JD. Now take the dark brown sugar and spread a layer gently all over the ribs, try and not disturb the rub distribution. Experimentation is the key here. Try new and different things until you find what works the best for you. 

Is your pit fired up and holding at about 225-250 deg? If yes, take another swig. If not, take another swig and start fire. Depending upon your preparation speed, the JD should be disappearing quickly. Don't worry, it is a half gallon. With your temp holding at 250 or so,throw the ribs on the pit, depending on what the level of the JD bottle is, the term "" throw "" could be miss leading, so place the ribs on the rack, bone side down. Close the lid and take another drink. If at this point you can still read the temp gauge, take a bigger drink. Hold the temp at 250 or below for about 4 
hours. Don't peek, don't rotate, don't mop, don't spray, I don't open the lid for any reason. Only three things you need to eyeball during these cooking times are, the JD, the wife (or ol' man), and temp gauge. If the Jack Daniels is empty before the ribs are done, go to bed. Eating great ribs would only ruin your buzz. After about three or four hours open lid and check ribs, if fork tender, remove and eat. If not, take another swig and continue cooking until they are fork tender. Rememeber, if you applied the sugar, keep the temp low (below 250)to keep from burning sugar. I did forget to mention that this method is for indirect heat, true bbq smoking, not grilling. The hot and spicy rub, cooked with the sugar, will give you a contrast of flavors. If you think I missed any important information, take another drink. YES, the Jack Daniels (or you own poison) is a very impotant part of cooking great BBQ.


----------

